

Heroku Labs: dot-profile - set your dyno startup environment - kposehn
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/labs-dot-profile

======
michaelw
This is a very welcome addition. Currently the env settings are managed
through the API and while they do keep it a history it's just not viable to
manage config changes.

This will let us manage those settings under source code control.

